# Woodpiles



## Crofter (Dec 8, 2004)

There is about 20 face cords here to split and that much already drying in the lean to on shop.
The power for the splitter is the backhoe hydraulics; wouldnt want to tackle that dry maple with a splittin' maul!


----------



## rmihalek (Dec 8, 2004)

You got some wood there! I've always struggled the criss-cross stacking like you have shown under the lean to.

It looks like that snowblower on the tractor can move a bit of snow.


----------



## Toneman (Dec 8, 2004)

*Wood Piles II*

Have not had a chance to cut this stuff up yet. I know what you mean about haveing a splittr Crofter.............would not want to do any firewood without one!


----------



## Crofter (Dec 9, 2004)

Toneman; yep that is a bit gnarly to split. dont think you have to worry about Gypo higrading your pile for green gold veneer logs!


----------



## Toneman (Dec 9, 2004)

I think your right Crofter, Gypo would probalby have a lot better stuff to pick from.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Frank, hold off till Feb., I will be thru the Sault in Feb on the way to the Yukon. I will help you split if you pilot.
Here's some outdoor furnace wood I cut. The log trucker says I have a heart attack and production goes up! Go figure.
Pictured is approx. 50 cords which was the bodywood from 72 trees. There are approx. 30 cords in the tops but the woodlot owner can have that.
John


----------



## Crofter (Dec 19, 2004)

John, you cut your stove wood too long for my stove. She was snapping cold here this morning so will go and split a bit by hand to warm up. I spend a fair bit of time waiting for my heart and lungs to catch up. 
I park my log truck close to the front door to plug it in

Now we're loggin'


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 20, 2004)

what trees are they in that cordwood?be worth good moola here. some good burning here. http://arborist.************/attachment_19029.php


----------



## Crofter (Dec 20, 2004)

Aussie, I dont think much of that wood of John's is going to firewood. Them's peelers!

Here is where my logs go.


----------



## glens (Dec 20, 2004)

What's that on your stove, Frank? You drying some welding rod? Do people still use that stuff? hahaha!

Glen


----------



## Crofter (Dec 20, 2004)

Glen, good guessing considering it was a bit off focus. Yep 7018 rods. My ISO 9000 welding rod oven!


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 21, 2004)

Crofter said:


> Aussie, I dont think much of that wood of John's is going to firewood. Them's peelers!
> 
> Here is where my logs go.



just wondering what logs were on the truck,i dont even burn wood, my gas bill for the year hot water, cooking, heating is $200


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2004)

These pictures are from earlier this year, I now have about twice as much.


----------



## Crofter (Dec 22, 2004)

That looks like hickory to me, but here in northern Ontario, we only see it when it gets turned into axe handles or hockey sticks. No leaves or bark left on it at all. Good looking wood.


----------



## glens (Dec 22, 2004)

The first picture is either ash or black locust, I can't tell.

In the second, I can't see enough to say what it might be except "wood".

Frank, you'd like my stacks. I've got hard maple, black cherry, red oak, white oak, bitternut hickory, shagbark hickory, white ash, green ash, black locust, honeylocust, and pecan. A half-cord minimum of each except the last two, a couple cords each of some of the others, and better than half of it all has been split and stacked for better than a year, thank you very much!

Glen


----------



## Crofter (Dec 22, 2004)

Glen, you're not worried it is too dry and will burn up before you get a chance to get all the heat out of it? Lol! 
Some of mine was from dying trees and it seems it doesn't want to give up its moisture. Would go to mushrooms if left in the round.


----------



## glens (Dec 22, 2004)

To me, wood doesn't _start_ to season until it's been split. I normally don't keep stuff that isn't worth while to split at least once and have decent-sized pieces result, but did end up with some 2" round stuff in a couple of the stacks. Those pieces have shrooms growing on them while the rest is clean.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 23, 2004)

White Ash in the first picture, Honey Locust in the second.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 24, 2004)

With the recent cold snap here, wood burners have been getting alot of attention. This load of wood is for one of my large stove customers, that is just down the road from us, he uses the wood to heat his shop. This is the way I like to do firewood cut it 18" to 2' and split it just enough to fit in a 12" door, big and coarse is the way they like it, doesn't matter what kind of wood it is as long as it is a good mix of Oak and other woods, doesn't need to be real seasoned, either. I make out better time and money wise, as it helps the wood pile shrink quicker of low grade wood plus I can unload the seconds, and I don't have to be fussy like I do with that 16" sissy wood for fireplaces.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 24, 2004)

Frank,

Is that log splitter you got in the first picture run off a tractor with live hydraulics off the rear end??? That is a beefy splitter for sure, giving me some ideas for the future on a bigger one.

I wasn't paying any attention the first time I looked at the picture. This is the first time I have uploaded a picture since the site over haul and comparing notes so to speak, to your pic, I resized mine but it doesn't seem to matter, at least at this end anyway, don't want to ruffle Glens feathers about oversized pictures, maybe it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## LJS (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a pile of firewood, do you know what kind?


----------



## Crofter (Dec 24, 2004)

Axman; I tap into the dipper cyl. circuit on the backhoe / loader and have a stick arrangement that grabs the dipper control lever for control. It is a 4'' id cylinder I made up. With the 2250 psi presssure it doesn't get stumped very often. Cycle time is about 15 seconds at idle. The tractors hydraulic is a much lower gpm. and cycle times would be a little slow. There are some bigger pumps that mount on the pto shaft of a tractor, but unless you can scrounge some parts it doesnt take long to spend the price of a commmercial unit. I was only out about 200 bucks for a piece of crome shaft and seals and about a weeks worth of diddling around.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello LJS, it is my guess it is Almond or Walnut. When I was in Calif, I was very impressed with the huge Walnut and Almond groves.
Here is a picture of a White Oak. The tree in a farm field (Brampton Ont.) is much in contrast with the encroaching urban sprawl. However, trees suit almost any landscape, even a desert.

John


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 25, 2004)

LJS,

I'm never any good at this picture id stuff, but I'll take a stab at it, for the fun of it. The yellow tint in some of the split wood would say to me Black Loucust, Osage Orange, or Mullberry. Of the three I would pick the Osage Orange. Am I right or wrong??


----------



## LJS (Dec 26, 2004)

Your wrong Ax-man. Gypo knows all, that's Almond wood. Very good BTU's. Very hard wood to cut when dry. LJS


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

*Log mover?*

Here is the ever popular"log mover",you have heard so much about.It seems to to resemble the model used in Ontario,this time of year.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

*Rod "oven" too*

It seems these "rod ovens" are gaining in popularity.Mine is roasting a pound and a half of pure nickel[ broke the tailstock of a starter motor on my tractor,ugh]


----------



## Crofter (Dec 28, 2004)

Al,that Ni Rod is pricey stuff too. Nothing but the most scientific moisture controls for that. I see you are having fun with the new toy. give us some before and after pics as you do the starter housing. Sometimes it flows beatifully, sometimes it dont eh?


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a pretty good supply of Ni-rod,308 stainless,etc.Although I don't make my living at it any more,I've been at it for nearly 40 yrs.I've"glued "it together with about every method,Ni-rod,stainless,easy flow brass,even once used square cast rod with borax,for a manifold.The easiest,is John -Deere,the worst is Caterpillar and old Ford[ limestone cast]If it's fit tomorrow,I will do the repairs,and take some pics.I have to go to my shop,20 miles away,ugh.That picture was taken with my cheap old web cam,the new one is driving me nuts.


----------



## Al Smith (Jan 2, 2005)

*Cookie cache?*

I read something about you should empty your cookies,every so often,so I did.


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 4, 2005)

All stocked up for the night.

Wood pile keeps falling over though.


----------



## Toneman (Jan 5, 2005)

All you need now timberwolf is a chute and have those feed themselves into the stove.


----------



## leweee (Jan 7, 2005)

*feeden the cookie monster*

timberwolf.... that stove must be the cookie monster  
Chewem up :blob5:


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 7, 2005)

*Was a Live Oak*

Oak pile


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 8, 2005)

Xl 1 and Xl 12 with some of the wood they cut up last spring. Soaking wet Poplar is not my favorite wood to cut, it really makes the saws work.


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome to the site Pioneer,

Nice looking Homelites, I just finished my little Super XL 925 project making two good saws out of five, they turned out real good, I'm happy with them, been giving them some excersize in our wood lot. 

Larry


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is a pic of those two Homelite SXL 925, and some of the wood I was testing them out on. Gonna try my hand at loading two different pics, hope it works.


----------



## oldwild (Jan 11, 2005)

finally got the camera back from the inlaws, the first three are the piles for my father in-law, he burns 3 foot or longer in his furnace.....


----------



## oldwild (Jan 11, 2005)

the next 2 are my piles. There is 3 types of piles, already split, too small for splitting, and too BE split:


----------



## oldwild (Jan 11, 2005)

the last picture is a fair overall of the piles I have going.... Not including the 7 or 8 truck loads hauled over to the in-laws already for the winter.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 14, 2005)

*No picture yet, but...*

I currently have almost 4 cords of red oak, white oak, locust, cherry and some ash, all hand split and stacked awaiting my purchase of an outdoor furnace this upcoming year. By then there will be 6 to 7 cords.

I have three boys, ages 8, 7 and 4. You know what? I'm not buying a splitter because there will be days when they just NEED to pound wood! Heck, there are days when I NEED to pound wood! I do some of my best thinking while splitting.

Go to my post on wood furnaces... I need help finding one possibly made in the Czeck Rep. called an "Orlon" or something like that. Anyone heard of them? Anyone that piles up the good wood like you guys should know.

Gopher


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice 925's AX-MAN, It would be great to have one of the larger Homelites, my 12 is the biggest I have and of course everybody need something big for the difficult stuff. My next purchase will have to be something that burns up gas fast and makes big piles of sawdust even quicker.


----------



## Crofter (Jan 16, 2005)

Gypo is on vacation so someone has to keep the fires burning. About 20 below Zero here this morning and the wood splits nice.

Now we are logging!


----------



## leweee (Jan 16, 2005)

*were is Gypo vacationing????*



Crofter said:


> Gypo is on vacation so someone has to keep the fires burning. About 20 below Zero here this morning and the wood splits nice.
> 
> Now we are logging!


Gypo Vactioning in Porta-back-yarda??? 
ps. nice wood hauler  I like it.


----------



## coyote556 (Jan 23, 2005)

this is a little jag i still need to split.


----------



## leweee (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a little hand split


----------



## redprospector (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's a little pile of wood.


----------



## Crofter (Feb 15, 2005)

You got a bit of work ahead of you there. Looks like nice straight wood.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 15, 2005)

Frank,
That's the firewood, all Ponderosa pine. Not worth much, but like you said "a lot of work".
Here is some of the saw logs off that job.


----------



## Al Smith (Feb 15, 2005)

Or a big stove


----------



## Crofter (Feb 16, 2005)

Ponderosa is not a local name here, but it looks like what we call Jack pine. It doesn't have the staying power of some of the hard woods but the peckerpoles are easier to process than the bushy tops of hardwood. I use some for daytime wood.


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice consistent hinges on those saw logs!


----------



## redprospector (Feb 16, 2005)

Ponderosa, and Jack Pine are two different species. I'm just a dumb ol' logger so I don't know all the technical differences. I know we have a little Jack pine here to though. Maybe someone can enlighten us on that.

Thanks for the compliment on the hinges, took a lot of practice pluss the fact that they were out in the open and didn't need to be manipulated.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 16, 2005)

redprospector said:


> Ponderosa, and Jack Pine are two different species. I'm just a dumb ol' logger so I don't know all the technical differences. I know we have a little Jack pine here to though. Maybe someone can enlighten us on that.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the hinges, took a lot of practice pluss the fact that they were out in the open and didn't need to be manipulated.


If I recall of the top of my head, Jack pine is one of the 11 SYP (southern yellow pine) species. Pretty hard stuff, did my front porch in SYP.


----------



## Ny finest (Feb 18, 2005)

Iwish i had pictures of 03.I split 400face cord.and stackedthem.and threw them on the truck.and delivered them.and made some money.....


----------

